# BASS Traps



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is the start of 5 framed with black calico. Thats all folks for now:wave:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Is that cloth stapled to the face or does it go around the sides? Can't tell from the pic.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

It is stapled on the back. The frame is 2x1 pine. I brought 100mm thick acoustic glass wool insulation. The insulation is placed on top of the calico then stapled to the edge you can see in the pic.In the pic they are back to front. Here is a finished one. Pic quality used mobile sorry. 




Prof. said:


> Is that cloth stapled to the face or does it go around the sides? Can't tell from the pic.


----------

